# What do they look like to you?



## GrowURown (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay, below are the 3 ladies we have ended up with....from research, my vote is (from left to right)  pygmy, nigerian, and....i dunno....

yes, it's a crummy pic, forwarded from a cell, to a cell, to my computer, but the best I have at the moment....so what do ya'll think? Because the original purchasers were told all 3 were nigerian does...but I don't think so....


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 1, 2011)

They all look like mixes to me.


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 1, 2011)

AH HA! I THOUGHT SO!  So...They are Quarter Goats....Quarter-a-this...Quarter-a-that!   But 100% goat!  Just wanted the confirmation...it's a little bet we have going around here...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

I am thinking they are Nigi-Pygs. Just given height and barrels.... I question if that dark grey & white one is a doe... looks bucky to me.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 1, 2011)

GrowURown said:
			
		

> But 100% goat!


   Agreed!!


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 2, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I am thinking they are Nigi-Pygs. Just given height and barrels.... I question if that dark grey & white one is a doe... looks bucky to me.


LOL...the dark grey is the one we are currently milking...quite familiar with all dangly parts under that goat, and the ONLY thing coming out from them is MILK so I'm relatively sure there's just some udders and teats under there ...well....maybe...I am new to this    Anymore these days nothing surprises me...


----------



## elevan (Mar 2, 2011)

GrowURown said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I agree they look like mixes.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 2, 2011)

GrowURown said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then she is just a handsome doe!   Sorry


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 2, 2011)

It's okay...it happens to all of us  ...at least it was a goat and not a people...I said "excuse me sir" to what turned out to be a lady at wal-mart one time...she rammed me with her cart after correcting me loudly enough for the whole store to hear...talk about embarrassed!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 2, 2011)

"WOOOPS!!"


----------



## chandasue (Mar 2, 2011)

GrowURown said:
			
		

> It's okay...it happens to all of us  ...at least it was a goat and not a people...I said "excuse me sir" to what turned out to be a lady at wal-mart one time...she rammed me with her cart after correcting me loudly enough for the whole store to hear...talk about embarrassed!


Hey, it's ok. I'm sure it was an honest mistake! 
(Especially at Wally World!   )


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 2, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> GrowURown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now... be nice.


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 2, 2011)

You have NO IDEA how in 'these hear parts' things can get a little scary at Wally World!  I think it's something in the water....had I only known before we moved out here....


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 3, 2011)

GrowURown said:
			
		

> You have NO IDEA how in 'these hear parts' things can get a little scary at Wally World!  I think it's something in the water....had I only known before we moved out here....


     it'll be okay...


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 3, 2011)

> You have NO IDEA how in 'these hear parts' things can get a little scary at Wally World!  I think it's something in the water....had I only known before we moved out here....


First, let me say I love Wally World.  BUT as you say...

I always say that if you're having a bad day and want to feel better about yourself...go to Wally World!  After that trip, you realize how great your life is!!!  I'm bad, I know it.


----------

